# Man kills sister with an ax for making fun of him



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*KGW.com*

http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_122806_news_ax_death_.54d68bd7.html

*Wash. man confesses to killing sister for making fun of him*

BREMERTON, Wash. -- A Bremerton man confessed to killing his sister 
with an ax because they had argued and she made fun of him, police said.

Police arrested William Windsor Wednesday at an apartment where they 
found the body of 38-year-old Kimberly Shine with an ax in her head.

In a statement of probable cause, a detective said Windsor had been 
living with his sister since September, sharing a studio apartment.

Windsor said they argued about money for methamphetamine and she 
constantly belittled him and blamed him for everything, including cats 
making noise and waking her up.

Wednesday morning she was upset with him for wearing shorts because he 
didn't have any clean pants, he told police. He said he started crying 
because he was tired of her treatment and she mimicked him and made fun 
of him.

Windsor said he took an ax from a closet and hit her at least five 
times until the ax stuck in her head. He stopped because he couldn't 
remove the ax.

The coroner's office could not remove the ax and when the body was 
X-rayed it was embedded down to near the victim's jaw, according to 
police.

Windsor was jailed on murder charges. When asked about how he felt 
about killing his sister he told the detective, "What's done is done. I 
can't change it."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_William Windsor grabbed his axe and gave his taunting sister 40 whacks...._


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Meth is a helluva drug...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

_Windsor and his sister mean, argued bout methamphetamine, till he had enough... bitchin bout his shorts... he began to cry eye eye eye, but when she started mocking the boy... he opened the closet door.. *splat splat *windsor's rusty axe came down upon her head_  I love the beatles.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Gotta love the beatles. But this story reminded me more of guns n roses.

I used to love her
But I had to kill her
I used to love her, Mm, yeah
But I had to kill her
She bitched so much, She drove me nuts
And now I'm happier this way, yeah
Whoa, oh yeah


----------

